# Well I've made the decision that I will be retiring this Sunday.



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

I was getting my oil changed by my friend and he noticed a few problems developing. So to avoid them I'll just be doing my regular job. I'll retire a 4.91 4000ish rides.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Congrats man, I will soon be right behind you. You juiced out the Orange well, it’s only going to sh*t from here


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Duckman963 said:


> I was getting my oil changed by my friend and he noticed a few problems developing. So to avoid them I'll just be doing my regular job. I'll retire a 4.91 4000ish rides.


It's the horrible pay rates that are causing you to quit.

If the pay rates were somewhere close to what taxi drivers get, it'd be worth it to keep driving.


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

PaxiCab said:


> Congrats man, I will soon be right behind you. You juiced out the Orange well, it's only going to sh*t from here


I only did it so long because I genuinely love it. I was me in full, troll and all. Very few passengers got out my car not laughing.



Nats121 said:


> It's the horrible pay rates that are causing you to quit.
> 
> If the pay rates were somewhere close to what taxi drivers get, it'd be worth it to keep driving.


There's nothing wrong with the pay rate, the problem is how much Uber charges. They should never get more than $5 a ride. That would increase the amount of passengers and how far passengers go. The other problem is Uber has too many trash drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Duckman963 said:


> I only did it so long because I genuinely love it. I was me in full, troll and all. Very few passengers got out my car not laughing.
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the pay rate, the problem is how much Uber charges. They should never get more than $5 a ride. That would increase the amount of passengers and how far passengers go. The other problem is Uber has too many trash drivers.


http://uberestimate.com/prices/Dallas/
Are you kidding? There's something VERY wrong with the pay rates.


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> http://uberestimate.com/prices/Dallas/
> Are you kidding? There's something VERY wrong with the pay rates.


No there isn't. Don't do crappy rides. Cancel as soon as the fee comes up. The only rate problem is Uber taking so much money from the passenger.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Duckman963 said:


> No there isn't. Don't do crappy rides. Cancel as soon as the fee comes up. The only rate problem is Uber taking so much money from the passenger.


What "fee" are you referring to? Uber doesn't show us any fees until after the rides are completed.

Uber is taking too much from pax, but if you think 60 cents per mile and the rest of the rates are acceptable you're clueless.


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> What "fee" are you referring to? Uber doesn't show us any fees.
> 
> Uber is taking too much from pax, but if you think 60 cents per mile and the rest of the rates are acceptable, you're clueless.


Hun, I make at least $20 an hour with Uber/Lyft several days I do $30. $5ish an hour in my XL for fuel. Uber should only get a base fare, that Max's at $5. Under no circumstances do they need to increase driver rates.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

You drive XL not X, and even the XL rates suck.

If you were really pulling in $30 per hour you'd still be driving because it would be worth it to fix the car.


Duckman963 said:


> Under no circumstances do they need to increase driver rates.


Whatever you say.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Duckman963 said:


> There's nothing wrong with the pay rate, the problem is how much Uber charges. They should never get more than $5 a ride


Your new job must be trolling. No driver who had 4000 rides or anyone with common sense would write this.

I agree with Nate, you'd be still doing it if it were profitable.


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You drive XL not X, and even the XL rates suck.
> 
> If you were really pulling in $30 per hour you'd still be driving because it would be worth it to fix the car.
> 
> Whatever you say.


I drive what ever gives me a ride first.



Invisible said:


> Your new job must be trolling. No driver who had 4000 rides or anyone with common sense would write this.
> 
> I agree with Nate, you'd be still doing it if it were profitable.


Sorry not gonna drive my car into the ground. Sorry if you want this part time contractor job to pay for everything in life, it won't.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Duckman963 said:


> I only did it so long because I genuinely love it. I was me in full, troll and all. Very few passengers got out my car not laughing.
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the pay rate, the problem is how much Uber charges. They should never get more than $5 a ride. That would increase the amount of passengers and how far passengers go. The other problem is Uber has too many trash drivers.


Everything is wrong with the pay rate. Guber should stick around 80-20 or 75-25 pay ratio, the one that drivers agreed in the first place.

About your trash drivers comment. I already send few emails to guber and told them because of these extremely low rates, now this job belongs to beggers / homeless people who don't mind to work for $5 or under. They probably took my suggestion too seriously. Lol.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

This guy just said the pay rates aren't bad. Le' sigh


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Duckman963 said:


> I only did it so long because I genuinely love it. I was me in full, troll and all. Very few passengers got out my car not laughing.
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the pay rate, the problem is how much Uber charges. They should never get more than $5 a ride. That would increase the amount of passengers and how far passengers go. The other problem is Uber has too many trash drivers.


Pax said, driver was driving with gas gauge showing empty sign for over 10 miles... pax alerted the lady driver, so she pulls over and puts gas, for 1$?
Nissan Sentra...


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

mbd said:


> Pax said, driver was driving with gas gauge showing empty sign for over 10 miles... pax alerted the lady driver, so she pulls over and puts gas, for 1$?
> Nissan Sentra...


5 star.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What "fee" are you referring to? Uber doesn't show us any fees until after the rides are completed.
> 
> Uber is taking too much from pax, but if you think 60 cents per mile and the rest of the rates are acceptable you're clueless.


That was a great pay/rate if it was the mid 70's.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> That was a great pay/rate if it was the mid 70's.


Maybe. Of course the cost of living was a lot lower then.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

Duckman963 said:


> I was getting my oil changed by my friend and he noticed a few problems developing. So to avoid them I'll just be doing my regular job. I'll retire a 4.91 4000ish rides.


Good you quiting. With that said, your pay is the same regardless of what Uber takes. Unless you are talking about surge?


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

UNDER MINIMUM WAGE.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Duckman963 said:


> The other problem is Uber has too many trash drivers.


I agree, a lot of drivers are shady. I get a lot of pax that volunteer thier bad experiences with the shady drivers.



Vespa said:


> UNDER MINIMUM WAGE.
> View attachment 322177


Whoa, thats not good. Markets are very different. I made $450 the past week for 15 hours.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Vespa said:


> UNDER MINIMUM WAGE.
> View attachment 322177


Independent contractor have no minimal rate. If it is not worth your time, don't do it.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Independent contractor have no minimal rate. If it is not worth your time, don't do it.


Have fun in third world australia, They will keep cutting rates till you earn null.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Vespa said:


> Have fun in third world australia, They will keep cutting rates till you earn null.


See that $3 avatar? I quit Uber last year.

As a independent contractor, I've concluded Uber was a waste of my time and resources.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Problem is australia is in depression, If your not on the dole then how to survive?
Theres no ready work, The market is dead...

Sit around on the dole? No thanks ..


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> I agree, a lot of drivers are shady. I get a lot of pax that volunteer thier bad experiences with the shady drivers.
> 
> 
> Whoa, thats not good. Markets are very different. I made $450 the past week for 15 hours.


Somedays in a whole damn year drivers get lucky. Do you make everyday $450 consistently?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> Somedays in a whole damn year drivers get lucky. Do you make everyday $450 consistently?


Thats for a week, I only do it part time, so about 15 hours a week.


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

Vespa said:


> UNDER MINIMUM WAGE.
> View attachment 322177


you consider 1800 a month before expenses good? i make $1,800 per day. Get into wall street. up your game.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> you consider 1800 a month before expenses good? i make $1,800 per day. Get into wall street. up your game.


i made 1800$ last week.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Standard economic theory states that laborers have a "reservation wage" such that if the wage for a certain job is offered is less than this, the laborer will not take the job. Of course, the employer - especially one like Uber - is simply extracting out rents from the mismatch of the cost of its labor & other inputs and the price of product, so the employer has the incentive to raise the offered wage so as to entice laborers to take the job, up to the level at which the marginal costs balance out.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Duckman963 said:


> I was getting my oil changed by my friend and he noticed a few problems developing. So to avoid them I'll just be doing my regular job. I'll retire a 4.91 4000ish rides.


You got it all wrong. 
Those problens will soon turn into bigger problems regardless. 
Without Uber it will be harder to pay for the repairs. 
Ride it out baby!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Duckman963 said:


> I was getting my oil changed by my friend and he noticed a few problems developing. So to avoid them I'll just be doing my regular job. I'll retire a 4.91 4000ish rides.


I got taken out by a driver in the airport parking lane at 4,000 rides and 4.98 2 weeks ago......so I'm gonna stop driving too. Not expecting an engraved gold watch from Uber however.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I got taken out by a driver in the airport parking lane at 4,000 rides and 4.98 2 weeks ago......so I'm gonna stop driving too. Not expecting an engraved gold watch from Uber however.


Here ya go bud. You earned it!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Good one LOL !!! Made in China and sold/delivered thru Amazon.


----------

